# 189 visa gets refused- Can reapply??



## thumblina (May 28, 2015)

I have applied for 189 visa in Last July and got refusal email in September as mistakenly i included 5 points for meeting Australian study requirement on the basis of assessed letter received from Engineering Australia. Due to the fact, i got refusal as i only have 55 points and did not qualify for the PR.

Now after giving IELTS and improving my score, I want to apply again for 189 skilled visa. Can any one guide about that will there be any impact of my refusal on my application. 
Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

thumblina said:


> I have applied for 189 visa in Last July and got refusal email in September as mistakenly i included 5 points for meeting Australian study requirement on the basis of assessed letter received from Engineering Australia. Due to the fact, i got refusal as i only have 55 points and did not qualify for the PR.
> 
> Now after giving IELTS and improving my score, I want to apply again for 189 skilled visa. Can any one guide about that will there be any impact of my refusal on my application.
> Thanks


if there is no ban ......yes


----------



## thumblina (May 28, 2015)

There is nothing mentioned about any ban in the refusal document...
Can you specify where ban is mentioned?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

thumblina said:


> I have applied for 189 visa in Last July and got refusal email in September as mistakenly i included 5 points for meeting Australian study requirement on the basis of assessed letter received from Engineering Australia. Due to the fact, i got refusal as i only have 55 points and did not qualify for the PR.
> 
> Now after giving IELTS and improving my score, I want to apply again for 189 skilled visa. Can any one guide about that will there be any impact of my refusal on my application.
> Thanks


What was the reason stated for your refusal? Yes, I know that you over-claimed 5 points. But what did the refusal letter actually say?

In any future applications, you will need to state "yes" to the question whether you have been refused any visas. You will also need to provide the circumstances behind the refusal.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I don't think a visa refusal due to misunderstanding the criteria for claiming points would be a problem. In your next application you will need to be honest and say you were refused a visa, and then explain that you accidentally claimed points that you were not eligible for.


----------



## knbnagendk (Jul 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,

I too have a similar situation where my visa 189 has been refused for the fact that i had claimed 5 points for Professional year in Australia by mistake and the case officer has made it clear that the appropriate points after validation comes to 55. Now i have below questions in mind and would any of your valuable response for me to get a clarified. I had filed my Visa application on 26 Feb 2016 and have got the refusal letter on 25 July 2016. 


1. Will my application be considered again , provided I earn the qualifying score with the English Language Qualifications and I reapply again under the same category. Is there any waiting period for me to apply a fresh EOI. 

2.Is there any idea if i would be eligible for the refund of visa application charges which has been paid as there has been no ban for my visa application and the rejection is due to a human error in filing EOI. 

3.As on today I am 32 years 9 months old ,for the point calculation will my age be considered from the date of EOI or on the date of Visa application lodging. I would turn 33 by October 2016. 

4.Can I re-use my health clearance /examination report & the Police clearance certificate for the new visa application. Is there any idea on how long the health record is valid for. We had taken up the medical exam in the month of February 2016. 


Please advise.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your rejection. Below are answers to your quiries.

1- You can apply immediately after having 60 points minimum.
2- I dont think so. But, we have seen few cases where the fee has been refunded. Check with your CO.
3- Age is counted based on the date when you get the invite. So, you must get invite in Sept 2016 round. 
4- Yes you can reuse your medical and PCC. Both are valid for 12 months.

Hope it helps. Goodluck



knbnagendk said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I too have a similar situation where my visa 189 has been refused for the fact that i had claimed 5 points for Professional year in Australia by mistake and the case officer has made it clear that the appropriate points after validation comes to 55. Now i have below questions in mind and would any of your valuable response for me to get a clarified. I had filed my Visa application on 26 Feb 2016 and have got the refusal letter on 25 July 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## knbnagendk (Jul 26, 2016)

Dear SqOats,


Thank you very much for taking time and responding to my query. I see more positive feel and hope to apply sooner.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Why did u claim points for professional year, did u complete a professional year in any field in Australaia? Was it not relevant or you just claimed it by mistake?




knbnagendk said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I too have a similar situation where my visa 189 has been refused for the fact that i had claimed 5 points for Professional year in Australia by mistake and the case officer has made it clear that the appropriate points after validation comes to 55. Now i have below questions in mind and would any of your valuable response for me to get a clarified. I had filed my Visa application on 26 Feb 2016 and have got the refusal letter on 25 July 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## knbnagendk (Jul 26, 2016)

It was a human error and i did not study in Australia. I do not know how i overlooked it.


----------

